# Brief introduction and hello from FL



## LK600

Hello, I am new here, but have found this place very informative.  I am not yet a brother, but am through the application/investigation stages and await hopeful entry (April 17th).  I've wanted to do this for over 20 years and finally taking the step. 
     I look forward to learning from everyone both here, and at my local (really good group of men).


----------



## David Naples

LK600 said:


> Hello, I am new here, but have found this place very informative.  I am not yet a brother, but am through the application/investigation stages and await hopeful entry (April 17th).  I've wanted to do this for over 20 years and finally taking the step.
> I look forward to learning from everyone both here, and at my local (really good group of men).



Welcome and be patient.

Where in Florida?


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## LK600

If I'm correct, I'm north of you some, Manatee.  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Warrior1256

Greetings and welcome to the forum. Also good luck. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Brother JC

Welcome. Keep us posted.


----------



## Keith C

Welcome.  I waited a very long time as well.  It was well worth the wait!


----------



## Steve P.

Greetings brother. Sounds like your initiation night is right around the corner. Make like a sponge and obsorbe as much as you can. The journey has just begun!


----------



## Phil P

I was 28yrs "late to the party" myself....lol  By that I mean I was eligible to join the lodge at 21 beack in 1989 in California.  Since then I moved to Texas and then they lowered the age to 18.  And I'm a recent EA myself.  Enjoy your night & for sure keep us posted


----------



## LK600

Thanks everyone for all your kind words.  I will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## CLewey44

Good luck in your endeavors!


----------



## LK600

Just updating.  My entrance was put to a vote last week and I was accepted.  I'm waiting on the date to be Entered.  To say that I'm excited would be an understatement.  I'll keep updating as matters progress.  Thanks again guys for the thoughts and support.  - AJ


----------



## Phil P

LK600 said:


> Just updating.  My entrance was put to a vote last week and I was accepted.  I'm waiting on the date to be Entered.  To say that I'm excited would be an understatement.  I'll keep updating as matters progress.  Thanks again guys for the thoughts and support.  - AJ



Congrats on your ballot


----------



## JanneProeliator

Greetings brother.

I waited for a long time to even be able to apply to the lodge. Actually my brother from Florida helpped me to get contact with my local brothers. (I live in Finland, Northern Europe) Brother that I knew before from different hobby.


----------



## LK600

Brief update.  Entrance scheduled for June 12th.


----------



## LK600

Well, todays the day; 6 hours to go.  A few of the guys from the lodge have reached out to me this morning.  I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Bloke

LK600 said:


> Well, todays the day; 6 hours to go.  A few of the guys from the lodge have reached out to me this morning.  I'm really looking forward to it.


You're officially my Brother now


----------



## Thomas Stright

Welcome Brother...


----------



## LK600

It's the next day and all I can say is I'm very happy.  The things I was worried about were nothing, and the experience was great.  There were a couple places that will stand out for a very long time.  The brothers were wonderful and it was not lost on me how much work and effort was completed for me. 

Now, I've been given some assignments so it's time to get to work!  Thanks guys for all of your support on here.  This place has been more helpful than you know.


----------



## JanneProeliator

Congrats brother.


----------



## Keith C

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Brother JC

Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## TNPorkChop

Congratulations, and welcome, brother.


----------



## MasterBulldawg

Congratulations and welcome to the Brotherhood.

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke

Congratulations on becoming a Brother !


----------



## LK600

Doing my give back (EA) Monday,  11/20/17.  Life has been so hectic I should have done it a long time ago. Ah well, I'm in no rush.


----------



## Thomas Stright

LK600 said:


> Doing my give back (EA) Monday,  11/20/17.  Life has been so hectic I should have done it a long time ago. Ah well, I'm in no rush.



Give back? Is that turning in for your FC?


----------



## Warrior1256

LK600 said:


> Doing my give back (EA) Monday, 11/20/17. Life has been so hectic I should have done it a long time ago. Ah well, I'm in no rush.


Congratulations Brother. Keep us informed.


Thomas Stright said:


> Give back? Is that turning in for your FC?


That's what I am assuming but you know what they say about that, lol.


----------



## LK600

Thomas Stright said:


> Give back? Is that turning in for your FC?


Give back (to me) is when I have to stand up in front of the lodge with my mentor and perform the information I have been memorizing/learning.  If I'm calling it wrong sorry.


----------



## Thomas Stright

LK600 said:


> Give back (to me) is when I have to stand up in front of the lodge with my mentor and perform the information I have been memorizing/learning.  If I'm calling it wrong sorry.



We call that turning in your work. Here we sit in front of the altar across room each other and then it begins.....


----------



## LK600

I gave my return for EA tonight; it went very well.  I was a little bit nervous but the longer I did it the easier it got.  Now waiting on a date for FC.  It was fun.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Congrats

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600

Just found out tonight if all goes as planned, I'll be going through the FC on 2/3/18.  Very excited.


----------



## Zack

congrats!


----------



## LK600

Thank you!


----------



## LK600

I was passed this morning to Fellow Craft.  I really enjoyed the experience.  Monday will be time to start studying again.


----------



## CLewey44

Oh nice! Congrats, Brother.


----------



## dfreybur

LK600 said:


> I was passed this morning to Fellow Craft.  I really enjoyed the experience.  Monday will be time to start studying again.



Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.


----------



## Zack

Congratulations.  I am north of you a little.


----------



## Bloke

Congratulations !


----------



## LK600

Just some thoughts on my experience to far...

     It's been almost a year since I reached out to a friend (Mason) and upon his advise, drove to the White Lodge building in my town.  I walked into the building somewhat nervous; still not sure what to expect.  Once inside, I observed several guys talking here and there, some appearing to be readying the tables for a meal.  It didn't take long until I was noticed awkwardly standing there I'm sure.  Three guys looked up seeing me, then all walked over with a smile.  I was treated like someone who had been away and now found my way back.  Handshakes, words of greetings and introductions; they knew who I was and were hoping I would come.  I already knew a great deal about Freemasonry through friends, and as I've previously stated 20 years worth of reading.  What I didn't necessarily expect was the sense of belonging I felt.  The feelings of wanting to be a part of this group, not abstractly based on books, but based on friendship and community.  

     After that day, I was hooked.  Events could not come fast enough for me.  I did everything in my power to experience / learn everything I could.  From washing dishes in the kitchen every other Monday, attending any educational pieces that I was allowed to, writing research papers, volunteering at events and fundraisers, to now taking part in an EA degree.  I always have consumed books like oxygen, and Masonry would be no different.  I found troves of digital books through archive, purchased numerous books at second hand stores, and became very acquainted with Amazon and Ebay.  

     I also joined several websites and forums where I could interact with Brothers from all over the world.  I learned about other bodies of Masonry I didn't know existed.  I found friends from all over and a new sense of belonging.  I also  learned that what I read, and what I learned in Lodge did not necessarily carry the same weight with all Mason's.  While this confused me, I decided that it might be a way for myself and others to explore subjects through debate.  Debate to me is fun and productive.  You pick a topic whether you believe it or not and debate its merits.  Well, I learned some people do not like debates (my fault) and sometimes, take discussions personally.

     I have moved through my EA, and now am in my FC.  If all goes well, I'll be a MM before summer starts.  I have made it known that I wish to join the line, and wish to focus most of my attention in Blue Lodge for the foreseeable future.  I feel blessed to be apart of Masonry, and truly glad I drove up to that white building that day.  It's kind of strange... finding something you were missing and didn't realize it till you found it.


----------



## Bloke

LK600 said:


> Just some thoughts on my experience to far...
> 
> It's been almost a year since I reached out to a friend (Mason) and upon his advise, drove to the White Lodge building in my town.  I walked into the building somewhat nervous; still not sure what to expect.  Once inside, I observed several guys talking here and there, some appearing to be readying the tables for a meal.  It didn't take long until I was noticed awkwardly standing there I'm sure.  Three guys looked up seeing me, then all walked over with a smile.  I was treated like someone who had been away and now found my way back.  Handshakes, words of greetings and introductions; they knew who I was and were hoping I would come.  I already knew a great deal about Freemasonry through friends, and as I've previously stated 20 years worth of reading.  What I didn't necessarily expect was the sense of belonging I felt.  The feelings of wanting to be a part of this group, not abstractly based on books, but based on friendship and community.
> 
> After that day, I was hooked.  Events could not come fast enough for me.  I did everything in my power to experience / learn everything I could.  From washing dishes in the kitchen every other Monday, attending any educational pieces that I was allowed to, writing research papers, volunteering at events and fundraisers, to now taking part in an EA degree.  I always have consumed books like oxygen, and Masonry would be no different.  I found troves of digital books through archive, purchased numerous books at second hand stores, and became very acquainted with Amazon and Ebay.
> 
> I also joined several websites and forums where I could interact with Brothers from all over the world.  I learned about other bodies of Masonry I didn't know existed.  I found friends from all over and a new sense of belonging.  I also  learned that what I read, and what I learned in Lodge did not necessarily carry the same weight with all Mason's.  While this confused me, I decided that it might be a way for myself and others to explore subjects through debate.  Debate to me is fun and productive.  You pick a topic whether you believe it or not and debate its merits.  Well, I learned some people do not like debates (my fault) and sometimes, take discussions personally.
> 
> I have moved through my EA, and now am in my FC.  If all goes well, I'll be a MM before summer starts.  I have made it known that I wish to join the line, and wish to focus most of my attention in Blue Lodge for the foreseeable future.  I feel blessed to be apart of Masonry, and truly glad I drove up to that white building that day.  It's kind of strange... finding something you were missing and didn't realize it till you found it.


That's awesome - always remember the importance of that welcome when you were awkwardly watching those brothers set up tables


----------



## LK600

I hope I always will.  Thanks.


----------



## LK600

Brief update...  the plan is that I will be raised on July 28th.  I'm a little nervous and very excited.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Happy 4th of July guys!


----------



## Zack

Welcome Brother


----------



## LK600

Passed my FC proficiency last night.  It ended up being rather fun.  Next step is July 28th for my raising.  Very excited.


----------



## LK600

Just wanted to stop in and say thank you to everyone who has answered questions and helped me along the way.  Today I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason.  It was a great experience.


----------



## hfmm97

Congrats, Bro LK600 on your being raised to the sublime degree of a Master Mason - your Masonic journey has just begun (your Masonic Birthday is the day that you were raised and our brothers in the PHA tradition call their Master Mason’s diploma a “birth certificate”...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke

LK600 said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say thank you to everyone who has answered questions and helped me along the way.  Today I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason.  It was a great experience.


Congrats and I agree with my brother above - it is the start of something on not the end


----------



## dfreybur

LK600 said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say thank you to everyone who has answered questions and helped me along the way.  Today I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason.  It was a great experience.



Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## Thomas Stright

Awesome! Congrats again as well...


----------



## LK600

I successfully gave my return (give back) for the MM degree tonight.  It was a lot of fun.  Next weekend I have two parts in a MM degree for 2 brothers, and the week after I'll be doing the lodge education piece.  Things sure do get busy.


----------



## hfmm97

congrats on your turn in of your MM work Bro LK600: I wish for you all the best and the fact that you are serving your lodge by helping to raise brothers to the sublime degree of a Master Mason - well, truthfully you are doing Masonry correctly!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

LK600 said:


> I successfully gave my return (give back) for the MM degree tonight. It was a lot of fun. Next weekend I have two parts in a MM degree for 2 brothers, and the week after I'll be doing the lodge education piece. Things sure do get busy.


Congratulations Brother! Now the real fun begins.


----------

